# The Russians Are Moving More Assets to Syria



## tomahawk6 (16 Apr 2018)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5618609/Russian-ships-laden-tanks-seen-Bosphorus-en-route-Tartus-Syria-led-air-strikes.html







Project 117 Alligator-class landing ship was spotted at Bosphorus, Turkey en-route to Syria on Sunday 
The Russian vessel was laden with tanks, ambulances and IED radar after Friday's US-led Syrian air strikes
A RoRo Alexandr Tkachenko was also seen carrying high-speed patrol boats, temporary bridge and trucks 
US, UK and French forces backed strikes that obliterated three targets in response to chemical weapon attack
Vladimir Putin warned there would be 'consequences' to military action against him and Bashar al-Assad


----------



## winnipegoo7 (16 Apr 2018)

Lol BTR-80s aren’t tanks. Typical newspaper. 


Maybe this should be merged with the Syria super thread?


----------



## YZT580 (16 Apr 2018)

And this was all selected, positioned, loaded after the allies bombing? :rofl:


----------

